# 1964 Ford 2000 governor question



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Folks I've had an ongoing issue keeping tractor running due to either flooding/starving/etc. and I just assumed it was the carburetor. However local tractor store guy said it could be something with the governor and timing? So how does a governor supposed to work? Oh yeah and where is it on a 1964 Ford 2000 4 cyl gas tractor? picture would be nice if you got one.
thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello perryjosh64,

If your tractor is flooding/starving/etc., it is likely the carburetor. 

The governor holds the engine rpm steady at whatever throttle setting you choose. If the engine rpm bogs down, the governor increases the throttle to hold rpm constant, and vice-versa. It is mounted up front of the engine under the timing gear cover, and has an arm protruding out that connects to the carburetor/throttle linkage. The governor functions on a centrifugal mechanism.

Your governor requires a spring to work against, to operate properly. This spring is attached to the throttle linkage and represents a load for the governor to work against. Check to see that you have this spring. 

See attached diagram.


----------

